# chocolate truffle question



## cocojo (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone!
I am freezing my ganache balls for truffles. When I took them out to come to room temp before dipping they seem to have formed some droplets. Will this seize my dipping chocolate? What should I do?
Thanks


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

The answer is Yes.:suprise: 

The solution has been discussed before, so if you don't succeed when you do a search, the short answer is to freeze them in an airtight container. When you remove them be sure that they have aclimatised (the temp inside the airtight container = room temp) before you remove them. 

If all else fails you will need to remove the moisture using either a de-humidifying agent, a dryer, paper towel or another "home grown" solution.

Good luck.


----------



## tammylc (Feb 17, 2007)

Rather than freezing your ganache balls, try leaving them at cool room temperature for 12-24 hours. Unless you're using a very soft ganache, the exterior will dry and crust and then you can dip them.


----------



## cocojo (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks! This is the first forum I have ever joined...and duh..didn't realize there was a search within the forum!
I did take them out of the container probably too soon...always in a hurry!
I do use a soft ganache but will also try the air dry method.


----------

